# Ideas please



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am looking at stocking my 100 gallon tank. I have a list that I would love to do eventually, however right now it is just not financially feasible (this has become like my ultimate goal, to be in a position to have this list)! However, I would like to keep at least some cichlids in the tank. 

What are some good mild mannered cichlids that would do well in a community tank? I am considering giant danios as I like the way they look and their activity level, so I would love it if I could include those in the stocking. I would like fish that will stay in the 4-7 inch size, but I am flexible about this. I do not want huge fish like oscars. I like gourami's as well. If you wish to see the tank set up see my journal thread: 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/17912-obsidians-100-gallon-tank.html

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=29
Any dwarf acara, maybe kribs.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks emc, I appreciate the direction. There are so many to chose from it gets hard to know where to even start to look. 

Most of those are a little small, but I will keep looking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Curviceps cichlids are a greast option. They get around 3-4 inches, and have tons of personality. 

Firemouths would be another good choice if you wanted something "larger". just keep them with fish like giant danios, mollies, etc.

I would wait for nelson(gourami swami) to hop in and offer a few suggestions. He can usually come p with a good number of colorful, midsized, mild tempered cichlids.


----------

